# 10 week old humping and growling



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

This is normal puppy behavior. If you had seen him with his littermates before he went home to you, his interactions with the other puppies would be the same.
So now you need to move him into being with humans and not just other puppies. Puppies hump when they are playing or excited. Growling is normal talking behavior with other puppies. Now he needs to learn, you aren’t just another puppy, and that you are in charge.
I’d suggest speaking to the breeder for help on what you can do. Also look for local obedience classes that you can get into as soon as possible.
Redirect energy towards a toy or something else you would like him to play with if he humps and growls. Do you have a crate to put him in when he gets over stimulated or tired? Having a safe place for him and your child is important. Maybe invest in an x-pen.
Have fun with your puppy. They can be bitey and humping and growling and all kinds of crazy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Golden Retrievers were originally bred to be working hunting dogs. The traits that make them wonderful partners for duck hunters can make them a handful to raise as puppies. Particularly with young children in the house. It is up to you to teach the new baby you brought home everything he needs to know to be a successful member of your family. I've raised multiple Goldens and one rough collie with 3 children. (FYI herding breeds have in bred traits to herd and circle and nip the heels of running children, most working or sporting breeds require careful management and training)
Here's my check list:

1) All interaction between your puppy and your child need to be closely supervised by a parent. Do not leave them alone to play while you cook dinner, put away laundry, go to the bathroom etc. It needs to be hands on supervision. If you can't give them your full attention, put the puppy in a crate or exercise pen. $42 and free delivery on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Fold...locphy=9010676&hvtargid=pla-274651024473&th=1

2) Restrict the puppy to the kitchen using baby gates and do not let him have full run of the house, this keeps accidents with potty training or eating socks and your child's toys or hurting your child from happening.

3) Have the child hold a stuffed toy to play with the puppy so that the puppy has an appropriate item to bite

4) Teach your child that there are certain rules when playing with the puppy, no running, no grabbing the collar or kissing the puppy 

5) Get signed up for puppy class first thing tomorrow (ask around for referrals for a good one or look up "dog training Club" or contact local AKC club for referral. 

6) Plan on being enrolled and practicing obedience on leash on a daily basis for a good 10 minutes a day for the next 2 years to help your puppy learn to be a good family dog. It is a major commitment but the pay off is well worth it.

7) Help your puppy with ability to focus by ensuring that he has appropriate AEROBIC exercise that leaves him tired and panting every day of the week. Right now training, socializing, nature walks and lots of fresh air will help. Over the coming weeks as he grows, his needs will increase. You will have to get creative to help burn off his energy or he will come up with bad habits like digging and chewing chair legs, or trying to wrestle with your child to burn it off himself .
Some ideas are teaching him a formal retrieve (Jackie Mertens DVD Sound Beginnings is perfect for this) find a safe place to teach him to swim, invest in a plastic children's wading pool to play with toys and blow bubbles and play outside, find a nice young well mannered dog to arrange puppy playdates, this can really help take the edge off the biting and give a proper outlet for wrestling. In another month, leash walking will not longer be sufficient exercise for your puppy and you will need to make sure you add in 20-30 minute sessions every day to help him be a good puppy.


----------



## rielsly (Feb 6, 2019)

We do put him in a crate when he's overstimulated. He was going nuts in the evening but settles right down and falls asleep in the crate so seems he was just tired. When he bites, we say no and give him a toy. Would I do the same for humping, just say no and remove him? Does anyone have experience with humping being a puppy thing he'll grow out of? Or should I worry it will increase as he gets older and sexually mature. We do not plan to neuter until 18 months or older per recommendations but are hoping this isn't an ongoing issue. 

Lastly, he follows us around and bites our ankles and pants. Very normal I know, but unlike with other stuff he is harder to redirect off that because once I remove him I try to walk again so he gets excited all over again with the movement. 

I plan to start puppy classes and will reach out to the breeder as well.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

rielsly said:


> We do put him in a crate when he's overstimulated. He was going nuts in the evening but settles right down and falls asleep in the crate so seems he was just tired. When he bites, we say no and give him a toy. Would I do the same for humping, just say no and remove him? Does anyone have experience with humping being a puppy thing he'll grow out of? Or should I worry it will increase as he gets older and sexually mature. We do not plan to neuter until 18 months or older per recommendations but are hoping this isn't an ongoing issue.
> 
> Lastly, he follows us around and bites our ankles and pants. Very normal I know, but unlike with other stuff he is harder to redirect off that because once I remove him I try to walk again so he gets excited all over again with the movement.
> 
> I plan to start puppy classes and will reach out to the breeder as well.


1) That is great that when he gets overstimulated you crate him. Be sure he is getting sufficient nap time. Just like a human toddler he will have better behavior when less cranky and tired. Start watching for signs that he is ramping up and try to keep it from starting.

2) The humping is from over-excitement more than anything. Yes, it is a bad habit and should be corrected consistently. Right now I'd grab him by the scruff of his neck and give him a stern, deep voice 'eh-eh' and remove him. Redirect with a toy. Do not worry about it at this point. He needs to be taught that it is unacceptable behavior. You can discuss this with the breeder and ask for advice. A good breeder should be involved with all issues that arise and helping you work on ways to handle them properly.

3) The ankle biting is prey drive behavior. It is 100% normal and extremely annoying but if you are consistently correcting it will pass. How much time outdoors are you spending with this puppy on nature walks, socializing, training and exposing him to new things? He sounds like he is not getting energy needs met. A puppy like this needs to have constant interaction when he is awake or he will get into trouble. If he is out of his crate he needs to have someone playing or training all the time or he will destroy furniture and carpet. He needs mental and physical stimulation to help tire him out.

If this were my puppy I'd have the kiddie pool out, we'd have a play tunnel and stuffed animals and I'd have him out on nature walks on a daily basis. I would also have him swimming as soon as the water is warm enough. 

He needs to have appropriate chew items. Here are some of my favorites:
https://www.amazon.com/Starmark-Tre...=gateway&sprefix=pickle+pocket,aps,131&sr=8-3

https://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Eve...tarmark+toys&qid=1556467106&s=gateway&sr=8-10

https://www.amazon.com/StarMark-Bob...starmark+toys&qid=1556467126&s=gateway&sr=8-2

https://www.amazon.com/KONG-Wubba-L...467301&s=gateway&sprefix=KOng,aps,135&sr=8-29

Please remember that your 5 year old child did not learn civilized behavior and manners in a week. It's been a long process with lots of consistent rules and patience. Your puppy requires the same kind of upbringing. THis will be a 2 year process if you are very consistent. He just left home two weeks ago, everything is new to him and he's a baby. Retrievers take longer than any other breed to get past the mouthy / chewing stage and they are a lot of work. There is no better dog in the world though if you put in the time and effort and training.


----------



## rielsly (Feb 6, 2019)

I am not expecting him to be perfectly behaved as a young puppy by any means. I am simply stating I am seeing some warning signs at a young age. I gently picked him up to bring him inside today (he can't climb the deck steps yet) and he aggressively growled and tried to bite me and didn't stop trying to bite the whole way inside. This was not a mouthy puppy bite either. I got him from a recommended breeder but I was disappointed in the support in choosing him and she has been less than responsive since we got him. 

As far as exercise he is still learning to walk on a leash and mostly wants to eat grass outside. We have lots of good quality toys to redirect him to when he is getting mouthy. I am continuing to try to provide him with opportunities for exercise.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I’m sorry that you think that the way he is biting is not normal puppy behavior, because this is NORMAL behavior for a 10 week old puppy. They are land sharks.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

These are not warning signs. It is totally normal for puppies to bite and growl, and hump. Obviously you want him to learn not to do that, just be consistent redirecting him to appropriate chew things, and remove him from whatever he's humping. If you need to pick him up, put a toy in his mouth first.


----------



## rielsly (Feb 6, 2019)

Did anyone read the updates from last night before commenting? He was snarling and growling and snapping at me aggressively. I scruffed him (not hurting him at all) and he continued trying to bite me. His whole demeanor changed. He "bites" by mouthing us all day long. I know that is normal. This was not that or anywhere close.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

How was he when you chose him? Did the breeder give you any insights into his personality? If you chose him yourself, what made you choose this particular pup? If the breeder chose him, what kind of dog did you tell her you would like to have?



It's very unusual for very young puppies to be aggressive. They can be bossy. They can be assertive. They can react inappropriately. They can snarl and struggle and bite to express displeasure at something you're doing to them. None of this is aggression. The snarling and struggling is because they haven't yet understood that you as the human are in charge and they are not. Snarling is an inappropriate reaction that will stop once the puppy is trained to function well with humans. My daughter's poodle actually bit her intentionally when he was a pup (he drew blood), to stop her from doing something he didn't want her to do (picking him up), but it was very easy to train him not to do it again. It was simply a question of teaching him that it was his role to do what she wanted, even if she was only 9 years old, and not vice-versa. It never even crossed our minds to call him "aggressive", because he wasn't. He just hadn't understood how the system worked.



If you're concerned, I'd suggest finding a good trainer or behaviourist who will watch your interactions with the pup and help you interpret his reactions. It's very hard to give constructive advice over the internet without actually seeing what the pup does.


----------



## rielsly (Feb 6, 2019)

The breeder was recommended by our local GR club as well as another breeder in the area. However she was supposed to do a formal behavior assessment at 7 weeks and guide us in choosing a puppy with a gentler more laid back personality as I have a child. She didn't end up doing any of that, she gave us no feedback and hasn't been responsive since we got him. So I think I'm probably on edge already with that. 

I have worked at vets and dog training facilities as well as having owned several rescue dogs and am quite comfortable in interpreting dog reactions. I plan to reach out to a trainer but was hoping to get some advice until then.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The thing is, he is still just a baby reacting like a baby to things he doesn't understand, he is not an aggressive puppy. That really is very rare, and very seldom actual aggressive.

Your puppy has been picked up out of his only family, removed from littermates and the environment he was born in, and dropped into an alien environment where people expect him to behave a certain way. He doesn't know what you expect yet, he's having a really hard time understanding this new world he's in now. Getting a trainer to help you is a really good idea. Please be patient with him.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

an exercise pen for your golden puppy is your best friend! It will save your sanity when you have had enough and need a break and when the puppy needs a time out. My puppy at 8 weeks was humping his stuffed animals, it slowed down after constant interruption and redirecting but never fully stopped until he was neutered at 13 months. I was going to wait 18 months but my vet and I decided to do it earlier. 

Snarling at you when you pick him up sounds like you may have an assertive pup, not aggressive. The reality of a golden retriever puppy is not what comes to mind when you see all these sweet angelic videos of goldens online. It takes work and time to get there but worth it in the end. I would say it took a good 8 months before my pup's biting stopped completely and at 2, he still has times when he gets over excited (mostly when greeting humans and dogs) but for the most part is the sweetest best thing ever! 

I would start practicing resource guarding today if you haven't already. Place his food down and then take it away while he is eating. Do not have the same person responsible for feeding him every mealtime. Make a habit of adding something yummy like a small piece of bacon in his bowl while he is eating, the point is to not snarl at your approaching hand, teaching him that the hand coming in equates to something positive. Get him used to knowing that if you touch his food bowl, it doesn't mean he isn't getting it back. This type of training is super important when you have a small child in your home so when your child takes a toy or gets to close to the puppy during feeding time, it won't be an issue. 

My breeder was not interactive with me after pickup either. Search for training tips on youtube, Kikopup/dogmantics is a good resource.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

rielsly said:


> I am not expecting him to be perfectly behaved as a young puppy by any means. I am simply stating I am seeing some warning signs at a young age. I gently picked him up to bring him inside today (he can't climb the deck steps yet) and he aggressively growled and tried to bite me and didn't stop trying to bite the whole way inside. This was not a mouthy puppy bite either. I got him from a recommended breeder but I was disappointed in the support in choosing him and she has been less than responsive since we got him.
> 
> As far as exercise he is still learning to walk on a leash and mostly wants to eat grass outside. We have lots of good quality toys to redirect him to when he is getting mouthy. I am continuing to try to provide him with opportunities for exercise.


Sorry, but I have yet to meet a normal golden puppy aggressively growling and trying to bite while piking it up. This sounds totally different than mouthing


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

rielsly said:


> Our 10 week old male golden has been humping us occasionally and growling if we take something from him. He is also the most active mouthy dog I've ever owned though at least I feel more comfortable working through this. I'm kind of concerned as we have a 5 year old and these seem like warning signs of a bigger problem since he is pretty young to be showing these behaviors (and has been since we got him at 8 weeks). Any recommendations?



I think you have reason to be concerned for both the safety of this dog and your child. It's a no win situation if this pup ends up having a bad interaction with your child as he matures.Starting early with retraining the behaviors can help the two of them develop a good relationship. It sounds like he may be above and beyond normal puppy biting and the behaviors do need to be addressed now. He needs to be comfortable with you taking things from him and handling him. Your decision to seek out a trainer is a good idea. It is hard to give advice on a forum without actually seeing the puppy interacting with you. If you could post what area you are searching in for a trainer maybe someone will be able to help you in your search.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Claudia M said:


> Sorry, but I have yet to meet a normal golden puppy aggressively growling and trying to bite while piking it up. This sounds totally different than mouthing


What I was picturing in your update was a puppy who did not want to be picked up and who was growling and biting at you the whole way in. 
I've seen bazillions of puppies growl when picked up but it does not seem normal to me to have him keep 
trying to bite you- he's a baby. Babies get distracted very easily and usually even if they don't want to be picked up they forget that instantly and are enthralled with the height or the motion or whatever... so at least in my experience, this is not totally normal. At least in the persistence part of it. 
So- how about emailing the breeder and asking for the general scores from the temperament test, particularly the forgiveness section (most forgive quickly and that's the instant distraction). I'd also start feeding him from my lap sitting on the floor, and stick my hand in the bowl many times during his meals, and I'd not let him be around your child unless you were supervising. Play lots of recall games- the three of you in a circle w treats in your hands, calling him to each in turn and rewarding, over and over. When he needs to come in, recall treats. Try to do lots of things that will mentally wear him out too- lots of sits/downs/roll over whatever.. and do seek out training classes and practice daily several times, in short sessions.


----------



## Susan O (May 4, 2019)

Land Sharks!!! LOL, we call our 11 week old GR "baby shark".


----------

